# Cooling milk fast,



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I have found a new way to cool milk. I was going through so much ice, every day. 
I have a seal-a-meal, that I have made different size bags. Some bags fit in my milk pail, some fit in my tote, and some are a little bigger, for extra cooling in my sink. 
You have to put 2 seams on them, and then cut excess bag off on the outside seam. Makes for no place for milk to get into, and cleaning them is easy, and sanitary. Make extra, freeze, reuse, for a long time.
I have also made a strong brine solution, and put in these bags. WOW what a difference in the coldness. They don't freeze, and they sink to the bottom of your pan. It will put frost on the bottom of your bucket, by the time you get to the door. 
We are planning on being in my new barn, by Jan. It will have a big kitchen, everything I will need to make my life easy. Except an ice maker. Unless I can find a fridge cheap. Yeah right!
Any way, I'm trying to come up with cooling options. Hope this will help someone else. :biggrin


Thanks Deb


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I used the suggestion of saturated brine solution in a tub that I keep in the freezer. Pop quart size containers and within the half an hour the milk is below 40 degrees. Just have to make sure you take it out at 30 minutes or you have a bunch of frozen milk


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

This sure beats using the frozen soda bottles! I was having to dump the water out every day and bleach the bottle tops to make sure we didn't get anything contaminated. I believe your idea is a very good idea for a few gallons of milk. 

However, when I start milking again next spring, I am going to make up enough brine to put in a few 2.5 gallon buckets. I am going to put my milk in the gallon jugs, pour the brine in the large ice chest, and set the gallons inside. For me, this will be easier since we are going to have 6+ gallons a day of milk. We had 3 gallons a day with just 4 does milking this year. Next year, we will have 8 ff and the 4 older does. I already have a freezer "just for milk" and I have started freezing us some to make it through the winter.

Different strokes for different folks! (udder pun intended)


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I would love that much milk, bring it on...although I used a bunch last night for my first time of making ice cream, and it had such a wierd texture, anyways, would love to have lots of milk!


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, ma'am! I have a Saanen who gave 8-10# per day when I was milking twice a day. I have arthritis and started milking only once a day about a month ago. Next year, if we can't get it done, we'll just have to sell a few milkers! I keep hoping & praying that we'll have enough $$$$ from the kids next year to buy a milking machine.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the Brine Recipe?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I really like the brine method when I don't have my quick chiller going.

To make brine boil the amount of water you intend to use and add salt to the point it will no longer dissolve. Store it in a bucket in your freezer.

Christy


----------



## FRW (Sep 29, 2008)

Deb
That is the similar thing that I have been doing using the empty water bottles filled with a heavy brine solution and after milking I rinsed them and put them in the diswasher then when dried put them in gallon zips in the freezer to stay completely clean.I works really well.
I did see a portable ice machine for under 200.00 on eBay that would make 35 lbs a day of ice!!!
FLOYD


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Good idea, Deb! I can't wait until I have so much milk that it is a problem getting it cold.


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Floyd, the only problem I have with the bottles is the milk that gets up under the lid. Most dishwashers will not get it out. That is why I had to take the lid off and wash it out.


----------



## GFamilyFarm (Mar 9, 2010)

I am new to milking and want to find a better way to cool fast. I read this thread and liked the brine idea. So if I make half gallon of brine, freeze it in a 4 qt ice cream bucket with lid, could I put two glass quart jars of milk in the bucket on the counter to cool. Then put the jars in the frig after 30 min and the bucket of brine back in the freezer to use again. Do I need to worry about glass jars with warm milk busting when they hit the cold brine?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

You could also make the brine solution, pour it in the soda bottles and freeze, then make an "apron" for your bucket(s) with pockets for the bottles to fit into. NO contact with the milk, the bottles are on the outside, but it'll still chill it down.

I'm doing that with bags filled with brine - haven't got everything together yet, but looks like it'll work a treat.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have not had a problem with the brine solution busting the glass jars. I have had an issue with the plastic container holding the brine solution getting brittle and busting. I now have a double layer in there. It is the perfect size for 3 quarts of milk. If you fill too high and you forget about it, your glass jars will break because of the milk expanding...ask me how I know  That is intresting to keep it on the counter, at least you can't forget it if it is in your face


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

want to experiment? try half brine, half alcohol- like the rubbing alcohol for sale next to the peroxide in the drug store. should get like a loose gel when frozen... and actually stays colder too.


----------



## SecoCreek (Jan 27, 2010)

Another way to use alcohol: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-$20-ice-pack-for-$2/

In short, you saturate the absorbent material in a new diaper with alcohol and water, then seal it up and freeze it. You can even dye it blue if you want.


----------

